# Problem with Red Rider BB gun



## BDD (Dec 27, 2010)

pulled the trigger while cocking,  now the triggers not set to shoot and the lever will move freely
But won't reset the trigger.  Any ideas ?


----------



## Wade95 (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought the cheaper of the two and it failed to load after 200 or so shots. Can't take back to Wally World so I went and bought the next one up. Working fine so far.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Dec 27, 2010)

Afraid you were going to say you shot your eye out!

Had the same issue on one I bought for a nephew a few years back.  I think I ended up having to take the action out to "reset" it.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 27, 2010)

They're easy to disassemble.  Try taking it apart and putting it back together.


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 27, 2010)

I know the old ones would mash the crap out of your fingers if you pulled the trigger after it was cocked.The lever would smash down on them.I guess it was a safety feature they added.


----------



## packrat (Dec 28, 2010)

*yep*



jigman29 said:


> I know the old ones would mash the crap out of your fingers if you pulled the trigger after it was cocked.The lever would smash down on them.I guess it was a safety feature they added.



Been there, done that, got the purple fingernail.
Just take it back to WallyWorld.


----------



## BDD (Dec 29, 2010)

I called the Daisy service # , and they actually helped me out. I just needed to pull the lever up a little harder and
 Got one more click out of it and it reset.  It's amazing how accurate they our. I mounted a 4 X scope on it and
 can put 3 BB in the same hole at 20 feet.  Talk about a cheep gun to shoot… LOL  I've got a shooting gallery
In the garage…  might even let my boy have a turn.. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 29, 2010)

BDD said:


> I called the Daisy service # , and they actually helped me out. I just needed to pull the lever up a little harder and
> Got one more click out of it and it reset.  It's amazing how accurate they our. I mounted a 4 X scope on it and
> can put 3 BB in the same hole at 20 feet.  Talk about a cheep gun to shoot… LOL  I've got a shooting gallery
> In the garage…  might even let my boy have a turn..
> ...




Just be careful and don't shoot your eye out.


----------



## W4DSB (Jan 6, 2011)

jigman29 said:


> I know the old ones would mash the crap out of your fingers if you pulled the trigger after it was cocked.The lever would smash down on them.I guess it was a safety feature they added.



+1 dont ask me how i know


----------

